# B&M Shifter Boot



## 69-er (Feb 8, 2011)

I inherited a T-56 with a poorly installed B&M shifter that I have been working on to properly install it. I found the instructions, which helped a lot.

My question concerns the round boot. I believe it's the one B&M supplied with the shifter but I don't see how it's supposed to seal very well. The shifter body has flat areas on the front and back of the body. The spring clamp seems to hold the boot on well, but there are two larges gaps at the front and back.

Am I missing something?

Also, what did you guys use to seal the shifter body to the transmission? I noticed the instructions stated that a gasket comes with the kit but that looks like it's for the rectangular "plate" that attaches to the trans case.



Thanks!

Larry


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

It sounds like the black boot that was part of the stock shifter. I reused mine with my GMM but they have a round base and it fits perfect and is secured with a hose clamp.

One of the many problems with the B&M is that the base plate is only held on one end. I've heard of silicone and rubber gaskets all being used and on some that didn't help because the base flexes. The best fix is to get a better shifter.


----------



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

My car was purchased with a B&M shifter and I am rebuilding it as well, the black boot should go around the base of the shifter, use a hose clamp, should seal well. The rectangular gasket is trans case gasket, use a thin bead of RTV for shifter base to trans cover. If your shifter does not have studs for the rear mounts, you can get a revised hardware kit from B&M. I am fabricating a new trans cover which will be using four mount points for the shifter. Svede is right, there are much better shifters available, Billet, GMM and MGW-P which will be a purchase down the road.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I'd shift easy on that B&M. Many have snapped off the little ball that goes into the trans cup and left the driver stranded. There are some that will say "Oh it's been great" but then again there are probably some Yugos still running somewhere. FWIW I've seen that Mcleod has a shifter for our cars now too.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You know why Yugo's have a rear window defrost right??
To keep your hands warm while you're pushing it. :lol:


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

:rofl:


----------

